# Milk allergy



## kamp (Aug 5, 2009)

A friend of me has a boy with milk/gluten allergy. 

In US there is many differents milk substitut but in norway we only have 3 types om rice milks, 2 oat milk and some soy milk. 

He should not have soy and oat. And the rice milk contains sunflower oil, and he can not have that eather.. 

I want to make my own rice milk to him. But he is underweight, autistisk and lack in vitamin/minerals. Also a picky eater.. 
But I drink every liqcuid that is white/slightly brown. 

How do I make rice milk? Is it best to use whole grain rice? Can I use other grains that contains more nutrition?


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 5, 2009)

making rice milk at home - Google Search


----------



## shubh (Aug 5, 2009)

Made from soybeans and whole grains, such as oats, triticale, barley, brown rice, and amaranth, multi-grain milk has a light texture and flavor that substitutes well for low-fat or fat-free milk. Multi-grain milk is 100 percent lactose free and suitable for those with dairy sensitivities. Made from soybeans and whole grains, such as oats, triticale, barley, brown rice, and amaranth, multi-grain milk has a light texture and flavor that substitutes well for low-fat or fat-free milk.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 5, 2009)

shubh said:


> Made from soybeans and whole grains, such as oats, triticale, barley, brown rice, and amaranth, multi-grain milk has a light texture and flavor that substitutes well for low-fat or fat-free milk. Multi-grain milk is 100 percent lactose free and suitable for those with dairy sensitivities. Made from soybeans and whole grains, such as oats, triticale, barley, brown rice, and amaranth, multi-grain milk has a light texture and flavor that substitutes well for low-fat or fat-free milk.


 

The original poster said specifically that the child cannot have soy or oat.


----------

